# Dexcom and mobile compatibility



## Lepow82 (Nov 19, 2020)

Hi All, 
My little man has been approved for the Dexcom and I’m just wondering what phone parents use as I’m struggling to know which one is best ?? 
Any help greatly appreciated 
Thanks xx


----------



## Sally71 (Nov 19, 2020)

Any smartphone should do it I think, my daughter has an iPhone 8. Mine is a Samsung A6 running Android.  Your little one will need the Dexcom G6 app and you will need Dexcom Follow.  Just check that the phone you have/want is compatible with those apps.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Nov 19, 2020)

We use iPhones so went with a second hand iPhone SE (the older version) for her for just over £100. The dexcom website has a list of compatible phones. I think iPhones it’s any after iphone 5 or maybe 5S so it doesn’t have to be a really new one. If you usually use android then there will be plenty that are compatible.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 27, 2020)

Yup I would check the Dex website for compatible phones - plus compatibility for ‘Dexcom Share’ if you want his readings to be sent via the cloud to another compatible device


----------

